# My Transformation video



## felix42 (Jul 1, 2013)

This is a transformation video of photos taken of me when I was in my mid 20s and out of condition and photos of me in my late 30s and early 40s in condition.

Felix McAlinden,s Long Journey to Bodybuilding Condition - YouTube


----------



## kboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Good job.....


----------



## felix42 (Jul 10, 2013)

kboy said:


> Good job.....



Thanks very much.


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 7, 2016)

Congratulations to form, keep the good work


----------

